# How To Check Your Sef (slingshot Efficency Faktor)



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi friends,

more and more members use a chrony and make videos to!

Now it was time to find a new way to check your skills!

The SEF (Slinshot Efciency Faktor) combines all the factors in one number!

I think it´s realy interersting to check this!

Jörg knew how we calculate it and gave me this table! this is cool and now it´s easy.

Check your own SEF and post a video!

Tobias

here is a how to Video:


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

you have to know, Faktor 1,0 is almost impossible!
you want this, so you have to shot a 64gramm (25mm Steelball) from 50m distance with 100 m/s an only 5cm spread on the papertarget







)









so i think my SEF 0,45 is not soo bad, but you can made more from longer distance!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sehr gut Herr Tobias! Nice results, good shooting,good power and great table by Joerg too! Flatband


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Sehr gut Herr Tobias! Nice results, good shooting,good power and great table by Joerg too! Flatband


Thank you! your german getting always better! and what you think about my english? most of them is without google


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting I dont have two cameras, but the other day i shot at 18metres @ 260 fps with a 12cm scatter, 9mm lead,thought that was good ?! Thanks for the idea..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Your English is a lot better then my German!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Tobis, Shooting this style and speed, what kind of band life do you get? -- Tex


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

@ bullseyeben, this is good! makes SEF 0,465! aks your friend for a camera! or your wife...

@ Tex, maybe 150 shot. this bands are 28*18*290mm two layer per side. 15kg draw


----------

